# Kirkeler Nikolaus-Tour



## Red Chili (20. Oktober 2004)

Alle Jahre wieder.....

Am Sonntag den 5. Dezember 2004 findet die 4. Kirkeler Nikolaustour statt. Startzeit ist 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel. Die Strecke wird ca 30 - 35 km lang sein und eine Verpflegungsstelle ist vorgesehen. Die Tour wird wieder geführt und es sind mindestens 2 Gruppen geplant. Weitere Infos unter www.bikeaholic.de .
Würde uns freuen euch (wieder) durch den Kirkeler Wald zu führen !


----------



## Wiseman (21. Oktober 2004)

Und uns wird es freuen, wieder mit dabei zu sein 

Hoffen wir auf einen frostig, klaren Tag mit viel Neuschnee 

HoHoHo,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (21. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke bekomme ich richtig Lust!


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Oktober 2004)

bin dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal am Start.....*freu*


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei 

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (21. Oktober 2004)

Den Termin halte ich mir auch schonmal frei! Wenn ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde bin ich mit recht großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder dabei!



> Hoffen wir auf einen frostig, klaren Tag mit viel Neuschnee


    

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Red Chili (30. November 2004)

Nur noch 5 Tage !!! Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wird das wieder eine geniale Tour ! Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich am Sonntag !

Grüße


----------



## bikeburnz (30. November 2004)

...ja nimmer lang....*Tage zähl*....Nicht (kaum)verletzt, Bike in Ordnung, Wetter gut....------------------------> Auf geht´s!


----------



## AMG (30. November 2004)

tach.
bin der neue.
habe mich schon vor 4 wochen angemeldet und schon sehr gespannt .

bis sonntag.


----------



## tozzi (30. November 2004)

Bin auch wieder dabei !
Ob ich mitfahren werde, weis ich noch nicht (und wenn, dann nur in der Hausfrauen/männer-Gruppe).
Falls ich mich entscheide, auf's Bike zu steigen, hoffe ich doch, daß man mich ohne Voranmeldung mitfahren läßt - meine Reha kann so langsam losgehen...
Beim Glühweintrinken danach bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei !


----------



## chris84 (30. November 2004)

ich werd sehen dass ich auch dabei bin, kann mich aber erst kurzfristig anmelden wegen der Fahrgelegenheit, die ich brauche. vielleicht bringe ich dann auch noch 2 oder 3 leude mit...
Wird bestimmt wieder ne super tour! ich hoffe das Wetter wird so  wie versprochen... ein paar cm Schnee wären net schlecht!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npk (30. November 2004)

Ich versuche alles um dabei zu sein, nur habe noch 2 unbekannte in der
Formel   

1. Das Bike muss rechtzeitig wieder fertig sein, mit neuer Kurbel und Sram
sachen   

2. Wenn 1. erfüllt ist, muß ich rechtzeitig auf der Geburtstagsfeier am 
Samstag die Kurve kriegen


----------



## Wiseman (4. Dezember 2004)

Also wer ist morgen definitiv dabei, HSSP-Connection und alle die mich kennen und/oder aus SB sind? Ich würde sagen 9:00 Uhr Abfahrt an der Undine / Kraftwerk Römerbrücke und 2. Treffpunkt direkt vor Ort ab 9:30 Uhr.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## CheckerThePig (4. Dezember 2004)

Servus!
Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kommen wir morgen auch nach Kirkel. Wir = 3.
Im Prinzip bin ich noch die Variable in der Nikolausgleichung, da ich mal wieder etwas kränkel. Wird sich aber im Laufe des Tages entscheiden.
Frage1: Treffpunkt: Sportplatz?
Frage2: $?
Frage3: Start, 10 Uhr ?
Frage4: Kann man vor Ort nen Rucksack *sicher * deponieren?
Frage5: Glühwein?


----------



## Red Chili (4. Dezember 2004)

Zu 1: Start und Ziel ist am Turnerheim in Kirkel, wie jedes Jahr !
Zu 2: Startgebühr 3 EURONEN
Zu 3: Start 10 Uhr
Zu 4: Wenn man lieb fragt kann man sicherlich im Turnerheim was deponieren!
Zu 5: Glühwein ist vorhanden !

Noch Fragen ? Wir sehen uns morgen !

Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin morgen ab 9:30 Uhr vorm Turnerheim obwohl' s mir auch mal wieder fad ist -egal aufkommende Beschwerden werden anschliessend mit Glühwein bekämpft 

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (4. Dezember 2004)

ich werd morgen dann auch so ab halb 10 vor Ort sein, mit 2-3 Kumpels
Ich werd ne leere Radflasche für den Glühwein für unterwegs mitbringen   

Also dann bis morgen! Wetter wird super, für schnee langts aber wohl nicht ganz...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich werde mit Stefan um 9 Uhr in WND abfahren, dann sind wir irgendwo um viertel vor da!


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin auch mit dabei. Muss nur noch überlegen wann ich losfahren muss, damit ich auch rechtzeitig da bin


----------



## Doc_Leary (4. Dezember 2004)

Also gut! Da ich jetzt den Weg nach Kirkel kenn´*huuust*(thx to the Wiseman), werd´ich auch mitfahren . Anmeldung is durch(nur ohne Nikolausi  ) .
Fehlt nur noch gutes Wetter,Wein,Weib und Gesang....oder sowas in der Art.Bis Morgen....



Doc_Leary


----------



## leeqwar (5. Dezember 2004)

@ wiseman: hab gerade den wecker auf 9.00 h gestellt, daher wird ein treffen mit der derzeit verfügbaren technologie um 9.00 h am kraftwerk recht unwahrscheinlich.  
ich denke wenn ich komme, dann treffen wir uns wohl in kirkel.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @ wiseman: hab gerade den wecker auf 9.00 h gestellt, daher wird ein treffen mit der derzeit verfügbaren technologie um 9.00 h am kraftwerk recht unwahrscheinlich.
> ich denke wenn ich komme, dann treffen wir uns wohl in kirkel.



...mach kein Blödsinn - ich rechne fest mit dir! Ich bin auch erst um 3:00 ins Bett 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (5. Dezember 2004)

War mal wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Warum können andere sowas nicht hinkriegen? 

Superdickes Lob an Bikeaholic und das Kamikaze Racing Team samt Anhang und aller möglichen Helfer im Hintergrund. Der Kuchen  war extraklasse, die Verpflegung "danach" war mit Nudelsalat und Wiener auch sehr lecker, wenn auch nicht sportlich  was aber kein wirklicher Kritikpunkt ist.

Weiter so! 

Allerdings gibt es eine Sache die mich wahnsinnig gestört hat:
Wo waren tozzi und 007ike?   Die kriegen was  auf die Ohren, wenn ich sie das nächste Mal erwische uns einfach so sang und klanglos hängen zu lassen.

Ach, fast hätte ich es vergessen: Happy Birthday lonnimo  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2004)

Tolle Tour  lecker Glühwein  gutes Wetter  nette Leute (manche sogar mit "internationaler Härte" am Start )  ökologische freilaufende Wiener Würstchen  Schokonikolaus  fahrende Nikoläuse  fahrende Engel  Bikevideos  das alles zum Schnäppchenpreis 

Das alles haben tozzi und 007ike verpasst  wo wart ihr  

Auch fast vergessen *schäm* Happy Birthday lonnimo 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (5. Dezember 2004)

war ne schöne tour ! hat wirklich spass gemacht in der gruppe durch die trails zu flitzen. 
ihr habt den selbstgemachten lebkuchen mit bikeaholic logo und den kuchen an der verpflegungsstelle vergessen zu erwähnen  
happy birthday lonnimo, wenn ich dich auch nicht kenne.   


tozzi und 007ike fehlt einfach die "internationale härte"... ganz klar


----------



## Oberaggi (5. Dezember 2004)

Dem vielen Lob meiner Vorredner äh -schreiber kann ich mich nur anschließen.   
Wie gewohnt war wieder alles bestens organisiert.   
Jetzt hab ich's endlich auch mal schriftlich, dass ich die nötige "internationale Härte" mitbringe   
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Sommer-Tour.

Ach ja, beim Video gucken ist mir aufgefallen, das es doch schöner ist in kurzer Hose zu fahren.


----------



## chris84 (5. Dezember 2004)

Na dann kann auch ich mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen! eine wirklich gelungene Tour!    
nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei! 

und ich kann nu wieder einem Forumsmitglied ein Gesicht zuordnen (gell, leeqwar   )

einen klitzekleinen Kritikpunkt gibts aber: Die Duschen waren saukalt!   deshalb hab ich das mit dem Duschen dann auch sein gelassen...

ab wann und wo gibts denn den Film von diesem Jahr?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich schließ mich dann mal meinen Vorrednern an, die tour war klasse, der Kuchen, vor allem der der ganz links außen aufem Tisch gestanden hat und den keiner so recht wollte, der mit dem Puderzucker und dem lecker Luftigen Teig, mmmmmhhhhmmmm, *schwärm* der war extra klasse! Wenn noch Stücke übrig sind, ich könnt beim Resteverwerten nochmal helfen. 
Lieber Bikeholic, das wäre ne eigene Kategorie auf deiner Homepage wert, die Kuchen vom 05.12.04.
Allerdings gibts was das mich etwas gestört hab. Die Guppentheorie!
Leider musste ich nach der Pause an den kommenden Anstiegen feststellen, dass mich der zuvor gegessene Kuchen deutlich bremst. Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass der Kuchen sowas von gut war, vor allem der ganz links außen und auch der Schockokúchen und die Muffins und .... achja, was ich eigentlich sagen will: 
Ich hab mich dann kurz vor Schluss entschieden in die 2. Gruppe zurückzufallen da ich -wie sichs gehört den Kuchen erstmal in Ruhe verdauen wollte, acha der kuchen, mhmmmmmm  
Nungut, nach dem ich ne ganze Zeit gewartete hab und mir heirbei denn A abgefrohren hab kamen endlich paar die genau so wie ich den Kuchen so gut fande, dass sie in die 2. Gruppe zurrückwollten. Bin dann mit denen weitergefahren, da die meinten, dass die 2. Gruppe noch ne ganze weile entfernt ist. Haben uns anschl. dann auch noch verfahren und sind dann über Straße zurück.
Wär wesentlich besser, wenn die Tour ausgeschildert wär, weil anders steht man im ne 4tel Stunde im Wald, weil man in ne andre Gruppe will und frieht sich wärenddessen so ziemlich alles ab. Nun zurück zum Kuchen. Also der Kuchen, der war.....


----------



## tozzi (5. Dezember 2004)

Tja, es ging halt recht lang letzte Nacht !
Ich wäre sowieso nur zum Glühweintrinken gekommen- hätte ich aber heute vormittag beim besten Willen nicht vertragen...
Internationale Härte habe ich dafür in einem anderen Bereich mittlerweile erlangt   .
Aber daß 007ike gefehlt hat, ist schon ein starkes Stück    !
Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2004)

Pah alles Ausreden hättest du im  internationale Härte, dann hättest du gestern   bis zum  :kotz: und wärst anschliessend zur Nikolaustour um den Geschmack vom :kotz: mit  zu verdrängen 

@007ike was ist deine Ausrede? 

Ein (Ex)Kampftrinker


----------



## leeqwar (5. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich kann nu wieder einem Forumsmitglied ein Gesicht zuordnen (gell, leeqwar   )



genau. immer wieder nett die gesichter hinter den nicks im analogen leben kennenzulernen


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2004)

Hmm, langsam mach ich mir Sorgen um 007ike, der Gute war seit gestern nicht mehr online 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2004)

Bin etwas im Stress, gestern morgen hatte ich Halsweh und wollte nix riskieren. Wohlwissend was ich verpasse hab ich mit Vorsatz darauf verzichtet. Außerdem wußte ich doch, dass diese Tour so geil ist, das ihr erst hinterher bemerkt, dass ich gar nicht da war.


----------



## Red Chili (6. Dezember 2004)

Schön wenn es euch wieder gefallen und *geschmeckt* hat !
Danke für das Lob !!!!!!

Mit dem Video werd ich wohl ein paar Tage beschäftigt sein. Da wir dieses mal mit drei Kameras gearbeitet haben ist doch einiges Material beisammen !
Sobald es fertig ist werd ichs dann hier bekanntgeben.
@Chris84
Du kannst es ja dann am einfachsten wieder bei mir abholen !

Grüße


----------



## AMG (6. Dezember 2004)

tach , 
war das erste mal dabei.
super tour , hat richtig fun gemacht.
grosses lob an das ganze team.
bin beim nächstem mal wieder dabei.


----------



## chris84 (6. Dezember 2004)

@red chili: klar, sag mir kurz bescheid wenns fertig ist, dann komm ich fix vorbeigeradelt   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
war schön die Tour.
Am besten war der Sänger im roten Gewand, der wie bei Asterix
am Baum gefesselt war.     



			
				007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bin etwas im Stress, gestern morgen hatte ich Halsweh und wollte nix riskieren. Wohlwissend was ich verpasse hab ich mit Vorsatz darauf verzichtet. Außerdem wußte ich doch, dass diese Tour so geil ist, das ihr erst hinterher bemerkt, dass ich gar nicht da war.



05.12.  007ike 180 min biken im Winterpokal     

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## 007ike (7. Dezember 2004)

vega970 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du die Stasi oder die Gestapo?   

Aber egal ich erkläre es dir!

Im Winter hole ich mir sehr leicht eine Erkältung, man könnte sagen ich bin da etwas mädchenhaft (wobei man das heutzutage ja eigendlich so nicht mehr formulieren kann  ).
Mein besagtes Halsweh hat mir also gesagt, Junge paß auf,  sonst gibts was auf den Sack! Und wer hat das denn schon gerne?
Also wie sind die Bedingungen in Kirkel?:

Pro:
Gesellschaft: Super, vermisse meine Freunde auch schon richtig
Strecke: So geile Trails gibt bei uns nicht, also auch Top
Programm: Auch Top, einen Glühwein mit meinen Freunden nach einer geilen Tour wär mal wieder super
Wetter: kalt, aber trocken in so fern gut

Kontra:
Turnerheim Kirkel: Umkleide, sau kalt, Dusche bescheiden
Kirkel: 3/4 h Fahrt nach Hause, ganz schlecht
Tempo: ziemlich stramm, man schwitz sehr stark

Was tun? 
Man fährt zu Hause ne lockere GA 1 Runde, wie Sonntag üblich, zusammen mit einem Kollegen. Da kann man sich wenigstens damit trösten nicht in Kirkel dabei zu sein und läßt sein Training nicht ausfallen.
Der Vorteil, bei GA1, man  schwitzt wenig und kühlt somit Bergab nicht zu sehr aus. Ich fahre bis in meinen Fahrrad Keller und kann sofort eine HEIßE Dusche geniesen. Bin dann in warmen Räumen, kann unmittelbar danach meinen Frucht/Vitamin Trink zu mir nehmen, mich warm anziehen und erst mal ne Stunde ins Bett kucheln. Dieses Vorgehen brauche ich, wenn ich morgens mit Halsweh aufwache ansonsten aber fit bin und keinen  auf den Sack will.

Bist du damit zufrieden oder soll ich dir noch Stefans Telefonnummer schicken, so dass du meine Ausführungen überprüfen kannst?


----------



## Wiseman (7. Dezember 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorteil, bei GA1, man  schwitzt wenig und kühlt somit Bergab nicht zu sehr aus. Ich fahre bis in meinen Fahrrad Keller und kann sofort eine HEIßE Dusche geniesen. Bin dann in warmen Räumen, kann unmittelbar danach meinen Frucht/Vitamin Trink zu mir nehmen, mich warm anziehen und erst mal ne Stunde ins Bett kucheln.


Hast Du mit Stefan im Bett "gekuchelt"? Weil wenn ja, dann werde ich keine GA1 Einheit mit Dir fahren. Ich mag Dich zwar aber so nun auch wieder nicht 

Und die Duschen waren wirklich saukalt, dafür aber der Tee im Turnerheim warm 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (7. Dezember 2004)

@007ike: bestimmt hättest du auch beim einheimischen daheim duschen und kurz kuscheln dürfen   
180 min würd ich momentan übrigens nicht schaffen, nach 2 stunden ist sowohl kälte als auch konditionstechnisch schluss.


----------



## 007ike (7. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du mit mir fahren würdest bestimmt nicht.

Zur Info ich kuchel nur mit Mächen, auch da bin ich etwas eigen.


----------



## vega970 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 007ike,




			
				007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du die Stasi oder die Gestapo?
> 
> Aber egal ich erkläre es dir!



weder noch .... eher K-Zufall

nimms nicht so ernst    

Gruß
Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Chili (20. Dezember 2004)

Nach Stunden am PC isses nun soweit ! Der Film der Nikolaustour ist fertiggestellt. 18 min Nikoläuse, Engel, Kuchen, Trails, Downhills, Uphills, Sprünge, Stürze, Glühwein ......  

Bei Interesse einfach melden !!!

Grüße 
Chili


----------



## chris84 (20. Dezember 2004)

Interesse!   
Wann kann ich vorbei kommen?   

Gruß
Chris


----------

